# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Neuer Move?

## nepumuk

Springt der Furchtlose bei 3:50 den Frontloop bers Schothorn? Gibts da schon nen Namen?

http://www.continentseven.com/2010/0...ys-pozo-video/

----------


## Syncro

sied irgendwie wie ein stalled cheese roll aus nicht? ein pisschen schrg aus der achse aber ich gleube die cheese roll zu sehen

----------


## Snuff

Die Rotation geht doch nicht vorwrts? Also fallen Frontloop und Cheese roll raus! ich find der kriegt druck von vorne ins segel, und dreht ber, sieht fr mich bissl aus wie ein unfassbar hoher airflake den er auf keinsten stehen konnte und deswegen eher ein spektakulrer abgang als ein neuer move?

----------


## giraffee

Das msste ein Black Shot sein.. relativ neuer Move von Boujmaa.. kA was da genau passiert, aber ist irgendiwe sick..  :Smile:

----------


## Syncro

nein blackshot ist carzy pete into forward... sind nie und nimmer 2 rotationen und auserdem shiftet er nicht... aber das mit sau hohem air flaka knnt zutreffen

----------


## forPeace

das ist ein crash...
Er wollte nen stalled forward machen der aber nicht geklappt hat - am Ende sieht man den fahrer wie er nach hinten wegfllt.

----------


## nepumuk

also scheiden sich da die geister. ich dachte schon ich htte was verpasst. vielleicht sieht man ihn ja bald fter......

----------

